# Favourite Music from Video Games?



## Volvagia (Oct 11, 2012)

So I was just wondering what your favourite themes from video games were. Some of my favourites are: 

-Shop Theme from Ocarina of Time
-Fire Temple from Ocarina of Time
-Guilty Love from Apollo Justice : Ace Attorney
-Maya's Theme from Phoenix Wright : Ace Attorney
-Pokemon Red and Blue Opening Theme
-Cornered from Phoenix Wright : Justice For All
-Objection from Phoenix Wright : Trials and Tribulations
-Pursuit ~ Cornered : Hard Rock Remix Cornered: PW T&T Remix

What are yours?


----------



## Trundle (Oct 11, 2012)

Animal Crossing Music
as well as Fire Emblem
and Harvest Moon


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog: 1, 2, 3, &K
The Paper Mario series
Super Meat Boy


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

da bes


Spoiler










edit: Rawk Hawk is a close second


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog: 1, 2, 3, &K
> The Paper Mario series


The entire zelda series, Pok?mon Blue & Red - Emerald, Minecraft (it's calming), Mega Man 1 - 3 (I guess you could say four, but I think that's where it stops for me), Team Fortress 2, Little Big Planet & Little Big Planet 2, The Kirby series (Epic Yarn was just fantastic), The Super Mario Galaxy series, Animal Crossing (GCN), and let's not forget the more recent Kid Icarus: Uprising OST (there were some amazing pieces in that game).

That's all I can recall at the moment.


----------



## Princess (Oct 12, 2012)

The entire soundtrack for Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 and Donkey Kong 64.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 12, 2012)

Treasure Trove Cove, Spiral Mountain, Wonderwing, Mumbo's Mountain and the Final Battle from the Nintendo 64 game Banjo Kazooie!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 12, 2012)

Great choices guys!  I look forward to hearing more~


----------



## ShadoMaster (Oct 12, 2012)

Lavender Town Theme


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time soundtrack. (Most notably, Song of Time and Kakariko Village)
Pokemon B/W 2: (Aspertia City)
Sonic Battle 2: (City Escape)
Animal Crossing GC: (8 AM)
Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door: (Twilight Town)
Super Mario World: (The music)
Yoshi's Story: (Credits theme)
Harvest Moon BTN: (All of it)

Those are my favorite game soundtracks, but I just listed my favorites.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> The entire zelda series, Pok?mon Blue & Red - Emerald, Minecraft (it's calming), Mega Man 1 - 3 (I guess you could say four, but I think that's where it stops for me), Team Fortress 2, Little Big Planet & Little Big Planet 2, The Kirby series (Epic Yarn was just fantastic), The Super Mario Galaxy series, Animal Crossing (GCN), and let's not forget the more recent Kid Icarus: Uprising OST (there were some amazing pieces in that game).
> 
> That's all I can recall at the moment.



I totally forgot about Animal Crossing and LBP for some reason :U


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 12, 2012)

Professor Layton music


----------



## Kyle (Oct 13, 2012)

Spoiler: this too


----------



## SockHead (Oct 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong Country has one of the best original soundtracks ever. Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal too.



Spoiler


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

I forgot about Donkey Kong 64! Kongo Jungle is probably my favorite song ever!


----------



## Mino (Oct 14, 2012)

GCN AC probably had the best.

Also, this:


----------



## joviae (Oct 14, 2012)

Most of the Zelda games have lovely music, but if I were to pick my very favorite song out of any of them, it would be _The Ballad of the Wind Fish_, from Link's Awakening.





I love all of the Professor Layton game soundtracks, Chrono Trigger, the Silent Hill soundtracks, and so many others. Rather than spamming the thread, I'll just link a few songs. ^_^

From...
*Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box:* _Iris_
*Chrono Trigger:* _Memories of Green_
*Silent Hill 2:* _Promise Reprise_ An acoustic guitar cover performed and arranged by lonlonjp. Check out his channel, he's fantastic. He does mostly video game and anime songs.

There are so many video games with incredible music, it's hard to just  choose a few.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 15, 2012)

Coconut Mall - Mario Kart Wii
Pretty much every Fire Emblem 7 song.
Earthworm Jim.
Minecraft music.
And that song in Pokemon G/S/C. The cool radio song.


----------



## xflo555 (Oct 16, 2012)

ending theme (fireworks) - Paper Mario
rainy day - Animal Crossing
menu theme - Metroid Prime
title screen intro - Metroid Prime 3 
Lavender town - pokemon blue/red/green
final hours - majoras mask
I was born for this - journey

gaaaaaah theres so many others to list! Oh well. lol


----------



## Dylab (Oct 16, 2012)

Super mario bros 1, wii, and 2


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

Viva Pinata has some of the loveliest music I've ever heard. It's so atmospheric and soothing. It's perfect for a game like that. It's not in your face either, you can almost miss it if you're too focused on the pinatas. The man behind the music in this game, Grant Kirkhope, also did the music for the Banjo Kazooie series as well as many other games by Rare, as well as Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. All the music by this man is some of the best I've ever heard.

I also adore the music of Final Fantasy VI and Animal Crossing: Population Growing. I grew up with both of the games starting at different points in my life and hearing songs from either game fill me with a calming nostalgia.

I'm a big fan of most of the music from the numerous Sonic the Hedgehog games as well as the songs from Mega Man games. The soundtrack for Chrono Trigger, and Legacy of Ys Books I & II are also nice to listen to. The Zelda Series also has some pretty good music!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 19, 2012)

Rawk Hawk's battle theme from Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2012)

VVVVVV had some awesome music.
I think Banjo Kazooie/Tooie also had some great music.


----------



## Mint (Oct 20, 2012)

Battle theme from Golden Sun


----------



## Mugh Hann (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's an impossibility to listen to Katamari Damacy's soundtrack and not feel good. Seriously.


Spoiler: Just take a listen!





















And while I'm at it, Paper Mario: TTYD has some amazing music, in addition to being one of my favourite games.


Spoiler: More music over here!

























In fact, I could probably go on at length about video game music I like, but not only would that just end up being a gigantic wall of over-enthusiastic text, I've dug up a bunch of soundtracks I want to listen to now and I'd rather not clutter up my browser with any more open tabs :V


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

Mugh Hann said:


> I'm pretty sure it's an impossibility to listen to Katamari Damacy's soundtrack and not feel good. Seriously.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just take a listen!
> ...


Ooooh! Lonely Rolling Star is my favorite! But Que Sera Sera usually pissed me off after hearing it looped a ton.


----------



## demoness (Oct 20, 2012)

Big fan of the original Tomb Raider Theme.

I also very fond of Banjo-Kazooie and Tooie's soundtrack.  I'm a sucker for dynamic music.  The way the soundtrack reflects the environment and changes as you traverse it always drew me in.  The same can be said of the original Jak and Daxter.



Spoiler: A few singular tracks from other soundtracks I enjoy


----------



## Mugh Hann (Oct 20, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Ooooh! Lonely Rolling Star is my favorite! But Que Sera Sera usually pissed me off after hearing it looped a ton.



Yeah, I gotta say Lonely Rolling Star is a favourite of mine, and I also found it's a great song for motivating me to actually learn to draw, so that's a big plus!


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh yes, pokemon and harvest moon is the best
Team Dim Sun battle theme is currently on top with par to City Escape!


----------



## retiler (Nov 21, 2012)

Probably the Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Keenan (Nov 22, 2012)

Rainy day in the original Animal Crossing and basically all the songs in every version of Animal Crossing. The music for Bit. Trip Runner is great, too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2012)

There's so many great scores in video games that I've heard it's hard to chose. Although my top two favorite that always come to mind are Dark Souls OST (best in the entire universe.) and Super Mario RPG OST.

Pretty much any 1st Party Nintendo game has amazing scores.

Then theres Mario Kart Wii Black version (heh)which I found the soundtrack to that very interesting.


----------



## fantasma (Nov 25, 2012)

I've always adored the music for _Super Mario 64_.  _Donkey Kong 64_ and _Sonic Adventure_ both have really good soundtracks, too.

And of course, all AC titles.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 26, 2012)

Some of my favorite video game music come from these games, no order:

Ocarina of Time
Wind Waker
Earthbound
Animal Crossing City Folk
Maniac Mansion
Super Castlevania IV


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 28, 2012)

I like a lot of video game music. Too much to list.

But one of my favorites is the boss music for King Dodongo in Ocarina of Time. It was also used in the 2nd half of the battle with the boss in Arbiter's Grounds in Twilight Princess.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 28, 2012)

My favorites are Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy II and III on SNES, Xenogears, and Donkey Kong 64. But there are so many other games with great music... Ocarina of Time, ActRaiser, Tempest 2000, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night, and so on.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 28, 2012)

Some of the Mega Man and Final Fantasy games have the absolute best soundtracks for older games.
So they are right up there in my top two. Others would be DKC, DKC2, Zelda series, Banjo-Kazooie, Metroid series, Pokemon Red, Blue, Green, Silver, Gold, and Crystal had my most favorite music out of that series, Dark Souls, Bastion(especially Bastion. I listen to it's soundtrack almost daily.), Ragnarok Online, and a whole lot more.


[size=-30]Last but not least..[/size]


Spoiler


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

The Animal Crossing series has some really great music. And I know it's clich? to say this, but the Legend of Zelda series has absolutely amazing music.

My favorites were from Majora's Mask, specifically the Day 3 theme.

Paper Mario 1 and 2 had some good tracks too.

RuneScape also has good tracks.

Super Smash Bros. Brawl is good too.


----------



## Micah (Dec 18, 2012)

Vs. Ridley from Brawl is one of my favorite video game songs. I also really like Bowser In The Sky from Super Mario 64.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2012)

Micah said:


> I also really like Bowser In The Sky from Super Mario 64.



I remember when I was a kid and I finally got to that level. Easily one of the most memorable track from my childhood.


----------



## Micah (Dec 18, 2012)

Even though it's Melee's menu music, I'd love to hear a new remix of it in SSB4.


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 18, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda franchise has a bundle of great compositions, it's hard to choose but I think this one is one of my favourites.



Spoiler: Spoiler













Spoiler: Yes, this song is my second favourite.







 Nope, it's not Zelda, but still a nice piece of music.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 18, 2012)

The Sonic Adventure series as well as NiGHTS had some pretty killer music, in my own humble opinion!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

Micah said:


> Even though it's Melee's menu music, I'd love to hear a new remix of it in SSB4.



Quite honestly, the main reason I'm looking forward to SSB4 is the new music that comes out of it.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

Sega genesis -Toe Jam And Earl <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FXdbE7AQOU


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 29, 2012)

Fallen in love with Persona 4 Golden and it's soundtrack. Theme for example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_T3SGZIGzQ


----------



## Skitty (Jan 2, 2013)

I like anything from the .hack// series because anything Yuki Kajiura composes is GOLD. 
I also have all the Ace Attorney soundtracks but my favourite song from those would probably be this:


----------



## Gummy (Jan 2, 2013)

The Fairy Fountain theme from the Zelda series is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Kip (Jan 2, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 1 AM, 11 PM, 8PM, 7 PM, Town Tree
Animal Crossing: City Folk/Wild Word - 10 PM to 6AM
Animal Crossing - 9PM
Mother 3 - Whole Soundtrack
Super Mario Galaxy 2 - Whole Soundtrack
Minecraft - Whole Soundtrack
Skyward Sword - Fi's Theme, Zelda's Lullaby, Balled or the Goddess


All i can think of at the moment.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 2, 2013)

Animal Crossing GCN - 2 p.m., 5 p.m., and New Years Day

Animal Crossing: City Folk - Jingle Day, New Years Day

Nintendo eShop - Main Theme

Mario Kart: Double Dash - Baby Park

Mario Kart DS - Waluigi Pinball

Super Mario Galaxy - Buoy Base Galaxy, Megaleg Theme, and Battlerock Galaxy


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2013)

Everything from SMG and SMG2. Persona 3 and 4 have great music too.


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm on a huge Mass Effect kick right now, and these give me chills every time I listen to them.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 12, 2013)

Wind Waker music plz.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jan 13, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles has some of the best music ever!


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2013)

Everything from Nier.

*Everything.*


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 14, 2013)

Too much to list, so I will just name a few. Black Rose from Eternal Darkness, Dedede's theme from the Kirby series, SMW castle theme.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jan 15, 2013)

Well to keep things short.... as there's noway I'd be able to fit it all within a single post.

The Legend of Zelda series, notably Majora's Mask & Skyward Sword
Halo
All the Kirby games
Battle themes from the Pokemon games
Final Fantasy 9
Paper Mario series & Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2
Most of the vocal tracks & stage themes from the Sonic The Hedgehog games

That's just a drop in the bucket, every time I get myself a new game, I soon set out to obtain the soundtrack to it.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 18, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles has a beautiful soundtrack... Such a beautiful game as well! One of the best JRPGs on the Wii by far: If not the best.






That's one of the first songs you'll encounter in the game. It's a really relaxing and soothing song to listen to!






Awesome song. Everytime I hear this song I can't help but air-drum or air-guitar along to it.






Same with this one. As soon as you hear this song playing, run for it!






But this is my favourite song from the soundtrack. A really awesome song, good to air guitar to, but also really beautiful (the vocals in it are so pretty)!


----------



## Gummy (Jan 18, 2013)

Such a pretty track from an amazing game.


----------



## Crimson (Jan 20, 2013)

Kumi Tanioka my fave S-E composer and Crystal Chronicles soundtrack one of my top faves~


----------



## Kip (Jan 20, 2013)

You all have such great taste in music 


Fire Emblem Awakening OST made it onto my fav list.


----------



## Raven the Obsidian (Jan 21, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening has one of the best OSTs of all time.

I also love Kid Icarus: Uprising, Final Fantasy VIII, IX and X, Chrono Cross, Valkyrie Profile, Skies of Arcadia, and most of the Ys series. And a heck of a lot more =P

And I have to say, New Leaf's got some really great pieces, too.


----------



## Roel (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know all the names of the songs, but I really like the music of:

- Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (Saria's song & Fairy fountain)
- Pok?mon (I prefer the 8bit sounds, but they're all great)
- Animal Crossing

I've probably forgot a lot of games, but these popped up in my head.


----------



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

Raven the Obsidian said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening has one of the best OSTs of all time.
> 
> I also love Kid Icarus: Uprising, Final Fantasy VIII, IX and X, Chrono Cross, Valkyrie Profile, Skies of Arcadia, and most of the Ys series. And a heck of a lot more =P
> 
> And I have to say, New Leaf's got some really great pieces, too.



Oh man, Kid Icarus: Uprising! i played the soundtrack on HD bose speakers and ohohoho~ it was amazing.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 21, 2013)

Dragon Roost Island - Wind Waker


----------



## Gummy (Jan 21, 2013)

I love this track from No More Heroes!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2013)

PoxyLemon said:


> Dragon Roost Island - Wind Waker



omg. YES


----------



## Raven the Obsidian (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, yeah, and one song that has a very special place in my heart that oath2order reminded me of...

The final 6 hours theme (Last End) from Majora's Mask. So unbelievably good.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Raven the Obsidian said:


> Oh, yeah, and one song that has a very special place in my heart that oath2order reminded me of...
> 
> The final 6 hours theme (Last End) from Majora's Mask. So unbelievably good.



YES. I will always love those last few hours in Majora's Mask.

I also recently fell in love with the final battle theme from Spirit Tracks. If a track takes a normally peaceful theme, and makes it into something darker, I love that. It's like what they did in the battle with 



Spoiler



Possessed Zelda


 in Twilight Princess.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2013)

You can't hate on this song:


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf: 11pm
Kirby's Epic Yarn: Flower Fields | Kirby's Pad
The Legend of Zelda: Zelda's Lullaby | Great Fairy Fountain/the file select.
Professor Layton: Professor Layton's Theme
Ace Attorney: OBJECTION (orchestral ver.)


----------



## libarts (Feb 10, 2013)

Animal Crossing soundtrack has always been my favorite.


----------



## DenzyBaby (Feb 13, 2013)

I love the music of Animal crossing game. It?s very attractive.


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 13, 2013)

Animal Crossing
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess: Midna's Lament


----------



## Asper (Mar 25, 2013)

Donkey Kong 2 is my favourite music from video games


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2013)

Silvermist said:


> Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess: Midna's Lament



Ah, yes Midna's Lament <3


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a lot of favorite Video Game Music. Some are:
Okami - The whole OST 
Okamiden - Whole OST
Kirby's Epic Yarn - Outer Rings
Super Mario 64 - Dire, Dire Docks
and more...


----------



## Atlas. (Mar 27, 2013)

- Dead Rising 2 themes (such as for the Psychopaths, it kinda gets you into an aggressive mood which fits)
- Spyro 1, 2 and 3 soundtracks (I never get annoyed of hearing them at all, they just stay fresh to me somehow)
- Modern Warfare 2 (because the composer is Hans Zimmer and his music has so much feelz)


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2013)

I never notice that the Modern Warfare games had music >.>


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm still in a dream, Snake Eater~♪ (Snake Eater- main theme of Metal Gear Solid III)

I have been singing this all morning.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2013)

Kirby games have good music.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 30, 2013)

The Pokemon, Legend of Zelda and Animal Crossing series have great soundtracks. I really like Gerudo's Valley from Ocarina of Time and Zelda's Lullaby.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

Trainer battle theme from the first generation of Pokemon and its various remixes.

Gerudo Valley from Ocarina of Time.

And the 8pm theme from WW/CF is just so calming


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 2, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy 2's World Themes are very soothing. I played again yesterday and they're really slow paced and Space-themed.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, I love the gym leader theme when they are on their last Pokemon


----------



## Doctor Nebula (Apr 17, 2013)

Jet Set Radio (There's too many to choose one)
Space Channel 5 (^)


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 22, 2013)

the opening title and fairy fountain themes from ocarina of time

the 1am theme in Gamecube Animal Crossing!!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

Doctor Nebula said:


> Jet Set Radio (There's too many to choose one)
> Space Channel 5 (^)



GOOD MUSIC FROM JSR


----------



## Anna (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k3n5me4Rns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4

2 of the best songs from games 
Old snake from MGS4 
and MGS3 - Snake Eater


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 29, 2013)

Even Fire Emblem Awakening's main screen music is amazing!


----------



## Cardbored (May 2, 2013)

It Doesn't Matter from Sonic Adventure 2. Use to listen to this a lot as a kid.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 3, 2013)

I love the Sonic Adventure 2 soundtrack, I have a soft spot for Fly In The Freedom. Final Fantasy X & X-2's music is lovely, as well as Mario Galaxy - I got the double disc from Club Nintendo. Some music from Pok?mon Black and White are favourites of mine, particularly Lostlorn Forest's theme.


----------



## TheMightyDekuWarrior (May 3, 2013)

Animal crossing hour music from the original game, I think the nightime music is the most calming and mystical. Lost woods or sarias song, I love this song so much its probably my most favorite songs mostly from nastalgia, and I love the sacred grotto remix of the song. Super mario galaxy theme, ocarina of time theme, and fairys fountain theme from zelda. I will post more soon.


----------



## inSein (May 3, 2013)

Mostly anything from Paper Mario N64. 
Most notably, this beautiful, glorious song. Listening to it now gives me an amazing amount of feels. It sounds so hopeless, yet there's a touch of light in it. I don't really know. It's wonderful. 

I'm rather fond of the songs for Pokemon Saphire, though, also.

Edit: I am pretty ashamed I forgot this. Usually anything to do with stars in game was also VERY beautiful.


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2013)

Pretty much all the boss music from Metal Gear Rising is really ear-wormy.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 4, 2013)

So I beat Lunar 2 last night... then rebeat it today so I could see the outtakes.






Tears were shed. TEARS WERE SHED SO BADLY.


----------



## Diableos (May 5, 2013)

This has to be one of my favourites. Unfortunately, people can't enjoy it as much without knowing it's context, but it's still so, so great. It always reminds me of the exact moment it plays during FF9.


----------



## Mr. L (May 5, 2013)

Mostly Touhou stuff. 

I mean, there's a lot of it.


----------



## Juicebox (May 5, 2013)

I hadn't played the original Sonic the Hedgehog for about 6 years, so I kind of forgot. But Marble Hill zone has awesome music! I was surprised by how much I liked it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 5, 2013)

I've not read through all the pages of this, so I apologize if this has all been said.

The end theme (setting sale, coming home) of Bastion is probably the single most amazing track, at least of what I can think of right now. It's just so perfect, and that along with the end is amazing.

Persona 4 had a great soundtrack, and the reincarnation version of the battle theme is amazing. The rest of the soundtrack is great too, but I don't want to link every one.

There's a few more that I think are pretty great like metal gear solid, FTL, Dark souls, super meat boy, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Cardbored (May 7, 2013)

I just remembered this game after playing Monster Hunter. Wish they'd have a game for the 3DS.




This game here has an incredible soundtrack.


----------



## samyfav (May 15, 2013)

Lost woods, dragon roost, Gerudo valley from zelda
Luigis mansion 1 theme 
Paper mario 1 & 2 music
But overall, the most memorable for me is the theme music for Cackletta from Superstar Saga


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 16, 2013)

My favourite musics are:

- Ezio's family !!! (Assassin's Creed)
- Grand'ma (Zelda wind waker)
- Ai no uta (pikmin) 
- Gerudo Valley
- Dragonborn 

They are Epic !!


----------



## Peachk33n (May 16, 2013)

I love the music from Final Fantasy.. 9 was my favorite. So I really loved the Theatrhythm game for the 3DS. I love the music from most mario games. Peach's castle theme is one of my favorites. That is going to be my town tune for New Leaf. And I love all the remixes.. Im playing mario and donkeykong minis on the move and they have a version of the song in the Puzzle Palace. LOVE IT.


----------



## Cathymiller (May 20, 2013)

Treasure Trove Cove, Wonderwing and Harvest Moon are my favourites.


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2013)

No More Heroes
Bayonetta
MadWorld
Anarchy Reigns
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Monster Hunter
Ace Attorney
Professor Layton
GTA: San Andreas
Some of the Stage Music in Smash Bros were cool.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 22, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts of course.
All of Animal Crossing
Banjo Kazooie
Diddy Kong Racing
Ni No Kuni
Ocarina of Time
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning...(Rest in Peace)


----------



## Pyon (May 23, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> I just remembered this game after playing Monster Hunter. Wish they'd have a game for the 3DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, memories!! ; __ ; 
can't wait for Phantasy Star 2 to come out.

Hmm... stuff I like include anything from:
Sonic
Mario ( especially Mario RPG )
Kirby
Space Channel 5
Wild Arms 2
Scott Pilgrim

I have too many to list specifically


----------



## Batsu (May 23, 2013)

I have a ton of favorite video game music, but I'll just mention Sleeping Dogs for now. I like a lot of music in that game but I just love the menu music.






There's more than one menu theme, but the one that starts at 1:48 is my favorite. They're all really good though.


----------



## Volvagia (May 23, 2013)

Wow, the Ace Attorney remixes by Jaws are stunning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bS0-ZSHNQs&list=FLktioSdtpV_pTcOs5Qi1DFw&index=6

I especially love this one.


----------



## Feraligator (May 24, 2013)

Here are a few listed from me:

*Animal Crossing Wild World / City Folk:* 2AM, 3AM, 6PM
*Animal Crossing New Leaf:* 8AM, 9 AM, 6PM
*Bowser's Inside Story:* Final Boss
*Luigi's Mansion 2:* Haunted Towers
*Mario Kart 7:* Rainbow Road
*Mario Tennis 64:* Game Point
*New Super Mario Bros U:* Deepsea Ruins
*New Super Mario Bros Wii:* Volcano Underground (Same as Deepsea Ruins)
*Paper Mario Sticker Star:* Decalburg, Ruins Explorer, World 1 Stage, World 1 Map
*Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time / Darkness:* Temporal Spire, Hidden Highland
*Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity:* Tyrian Maze (Inner Chamber), Crags of Lament
*Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box:* Puzzle
*Super Mario Galaxy 2:* World 1 / 2, World 3, World 4
*Wii Sports Resort:* 10 Pin Bowling / 100 Pin Bowling
*Wii Sports:* Bowling


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 24, 2013)

The title tune/start menu song from Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. I will sometimes load up that game just to hear it.


----------



## Pyon (May 25, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Wow, the Ace Attorney remixes by Jaws are stunning.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bS0-ZSHNQs&list=FLktioSdtpV_pTcOs5Qi1DFw&index=6
> 
> I especially love this one.


Ah, yes they are !
I had this one on my playlist for a while:


----------



## Puddle (May 31, 2013)

Treasured Memories -Kingdom Hearts I


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

I like this song now:


----------



## Schizo (Jun 1, 2013)

I couldn't say what my favorite music from a video game is. Although recently I've been playing Hotline Miami, and that game has some pretty rad tunes.


----------



## TheObscure (Jun 1, 2013)

die


----------



## Smoke (Jun 1, 2013)

This.


----------



## danch4n (Jun 1, 2013)

Animal Crossing
Harvest Moon
Sims (I have the one on 3DS)
Zelda : Ocarina of Time
Pokemon Gold
Starfox 64


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

danch4n said:


> Animal Crossing
> Harvest Moon
> Sims (I have the one on 3DS)
> Zelda : Ocarina of Time
> ...



There was some good music in Pokemon Gold. I liked the Goldenrod City theme.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 2, 2013)

pokemon has some pretty rockin music am i right
so does zelda
grant kirkhope is a master composer and did a wonderful job on banjo-kazooie 
psychonauts also has some of the best tracks i have ever heard; they include bits of the final level theme all throughout the game so once you get there, it feels like you already know


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 2, 2013)

Gingersnap said:


> pokemon has some pretty rockin music am i right
> so does zelda
> grant kirkhope is a master composer and did a wonderful job on banjo-kazooie
> psychonauts also has some of the best tracks i have ever heard; they include bits of the final level theme all throughout the game so once you get there, it feels like you already know



I feel like it's more that the final level theme is pieces of every other world put together. But yeah, banjo-kazooie has an amazing sondtrack. I went back and played it recently, and while the gameplay was... not as great as I remember, the music was still just as good.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah, and in terms of recent video game tracks, this one is definitely up there.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 3, 2013)

I like AC's OST and the OST of MGS.


----------



## StarryNight (Jun 3, 2013)

My favorite song is the Winter Island theme from Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny (Oceans). Give it a listen sometime! ^w^


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 3, 2013)

Asscreed music is my favourite, along with Animal Crossing of course.


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aloha (Jun 7, 2013)

Definitely Square Enix makes awesome music.Like Kingdom Hearts,Final Fantasy,The world Ends With You,etc.So nostalgic when i hear it :'(


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 8, 2013)

Ladies & gents: the Mass Effect & Dragon Age series, & the Deus Ex: Human Revolution OSTs are great!


----------



## satellitestorm (Jun 8, 2013)

There's too many for me to count! I'll have to give some generalised ones.

All of the remixes in Rhythm Heaven/Rhythm Heaven Fever
All of the Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan songs (from both games)
All of the Cornered Themes from each Ace Attorney Game (includes Investigations and its sequel)
All of the Main Themes from Professor Layton
All of the main tracks from HarmoKnight


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

This is one of my favourite songs from a videogame. It's a really relaxing song... Heck, any song from the Xenoblade soundtrack is goddamn awesome. Easily the best game on the Wii, imo.






This also. Although I never really played Population Growing until very late since there was not much to do at night, but I always liked this song.






SOBS. this is such a pretty song. I love it~






This too. It also reminds me of a friend I used to be very close to a while ago. ^^"


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

This track is just amazing. I'm so glad it's in Brawl, too! I made a bunch of custom stages with that as the track for them. 






This one is mainly because it always reminds me of my birthday when I finally got it, and I just played it non-stop.

And like I said before, Final Fantasy has so many great tracks to choose from! I'll probably post some more sometime soon, but until then I'll post this one.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 8, 2013)

Himari said:


> "



I was a little annoyed with the FFXIII soundtrack. Yeah, it sounded great, but half the songs in the game were just the main theme in slightly different ways.


----------



## Eir (Jun 16, 2013)

Outside of the Zelda set (because anything Zelda-related is already a given)... these songs immediately come to mind (in no particular order):

Border Village Dali - FFIX
Theme of Love - FFIV
Boss Battle - Legend of Dragoon
Wind Garden - Super Mario Galaxy
Secret of the Forest - Chrono Trigger


----------



## JacksonPenny (Jun 17, 2013)

There are some
Final Fantasy VIII
Mortal Kombat theme Song
NFL 12


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 27, 2013)

IMO the Dynasty/Samurai Warriors soundtracks are awesome. Here are my favorites from Dynasty Warriors:

















And from Samurai Warriors:












(They're all from Samurai Warriors 2 because that's the only one I've ever fully played... I have the other SW games, but I haven't gotten very far in any of them because I like SW2 more (?▽｀ )


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2013)

TWEWY has some cool music. :O


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 1, 2013)

Animal crossing k.k. Jongara
Wind waker dragon roost island
Spirit tracks main theme
Spirit tracks plains theme
Skyward sword main theme


----------



## Saarr_x (Jul 6, 2013)

the Lost Woods from Ocarina of time!


----------



## Envy (Jul 7, 2013)

I have always felt like the Kingdom Hearts series has some of the most amazing music. For some reason BBS sticks out more than the rest for me, although before that it was KHII that had the best soundtrack for me. BBS's mixes were even better, IMO.


----------



## chillv (Jul 9, 2013)

Super Mario Sunshine Wiggler (Phase 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvxgybDFkHQ

Super Mario Sunshine: Wiggler (Last Phase)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c3c3lT2L1o


----------



## Niya (Jul 9, 2013)

Delfino Plaza


----------



## Isabella (Jul 10, 2013)

I enjoy almost every games music, but for me the best music from a video game was from Mother 3~ Oh and Pokemon Diamond's soundtrack was really good as well.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 17, 2013)

I love the Dangan Ronpa music. *_*


----------



## Stitched (Jul 27, 2013)

The Hyrule Field theme from Twilight Princess is my all-time favorite song in any video game I've ever played.

Shy Guy's Toy Box from Paper Mario is also a great theme.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 27, 2013)

Pokemon Crystal, Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, Animal Crossing (GCN), and pretty much any Kirby game.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2013)

Some of the Sonic the hedgehog music is AWESOME.

Live and Learn
Reach for the stars
Endless possibilities
Open your heart
Sonic TOP (japanese Sonic the hedgehog theme song)


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jul 27, 2013)

Favorite boss music? Final Boss from Sonic 3.






Favorite area/level music? Rusty Ruin Act 1 from Sonic 3D (Saturn).






I especially love the last part before it loops, starting at 1:40. Absolutely beautiful 

(Sonic the Hedgehog games have excellent music.)

Other favorite music in video games? The summer evening theme from Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times. Easily the best song in the game and beats any of the hourly music in any Animal Crossing game.






Especially when you get to 1:14...just wow. I sit outside and listen to this a lot when I play this game. Probably the best piece of VGM in any DS game.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 27, 2013)

UN Owen Was Her? (Flandre Scarlet's Theme from Touhou 6)

*drools on the floor because of awesomeness*


----------



## RogueGX (Jul 27, 2013)

Pokemon B/W,2 Accumula Town, Legend Of Zelda Series, Sonic Generations, And Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 27, 2013)

RogueGX said:


> Pokemon B/W,2



N's Theme *drools*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 27, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> I love the Dangan Ronpa music. *_*



Forgot to mention this, but I also love the music out of DR and SDR2.


----------



## salarian (Jul 28, 2013)

CRYING FOREVER


----------



## infallible (Jul 28, 2013)

i haven't seen a lot of assassin's creed on here  let me enlighten you, this is one of my favorite scores of all time. 














i could listen to this score for hours. it's so good.

also i really like

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. especially the morning themes. so good.
Animal Crossing GC also had some really good tracks.
The Sims 1's music was like, monumental. It got worse with the newer games. Sims 1 music was the best.
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 had an amazing soundtrack. I would literally sit at the title screen just to hear the music. There's one track in particular though, "Loose Ends - Betrayal" it's so beautiful. it gives me goosebumps listening to it. as i was playing it i had to pause just to find this track because i loved it so much.
Bioshock has a good soundtrack as well
Mario Kart has great music too.


----------



## You Pikachu! (Jul 28, 2013)

*Ōkami* (Ryoshima Coast, Rising Sun, The Emperor of Eternal Darkness etc) and *Final Fantasy VI* (Dancing Mad, Awakening, Ending Theme etc)


mayorofavalon said:


> assassin's creed


Venice Rooftops. C:


----------



## windfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Bravely Default has a beautiful OST. Haven't played the game yet (won't till 2014), but oh man if the OST is any indication of what's to come, I'm so so so excited. Revo does a fantastic job composing. My favourites: Beneath the Hollow Moon & Serpent eating the Ground (boss theme).

Here's a link to the main theme (strings quartet).

Everything is so beautiful sounding; if you have a chance, play the whole OST in the background. It's my favourite OST. *__*


----------



## Umaril (Jul 28, 2013)

All these three from Elder Scrolls games: Nerevar Rising, Reign of the Septims, Dragonborn. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMao-aSeO2w

Also, Lance's champion battle music is awesome, along with Steven's. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkRqESuALAc


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2013)

Umaril said:


> All these three from Elder Scrolls games: Nerevar Rising, Reign of the Septims, Dragonborn.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMao-aSeO2w
> 
> ...




Cynthia's is pretty cool too, imo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 29, 2013)

Got a few new favorites.

Persona 4 Reincarnation - Heaven Love how different the Reincarnation tracks are for the majority of the songs, really loved the track Heaven to begin with. Pair this song with Rainymood.com and you've got something nice cookin.
Gravity Rush/Daze - Douse Shinundakara It's just really upbeat and catchy. Nothing else in particular really stood out from the Gravity Rush soundtrack, though it was enjoyable to listen to while playing through the game.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom said:


> Got a few new favorites.
> 
> Persona 4 Reincarnation - Heaven Love how different the Reincarnation tracks are for the majority of the songs, really loved the track Heaven to begin with. Pair this song with Rainymood.com and you've got something nice cookin.



I love the P4 Reincarnation songs as well. My favourite is this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY4bMwYRrtE


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gerudo Valley from the Skyward Sword Soundtrack


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the music from Borderlands 2 DnD DLC


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2013)

#Hugemariofan :3

Super Mario Galaxy Theme Music


----------



## CrackFox (Aug 1, 2013)

Harvest Moon Back to Nature has my favourite sountrack. Also Viv Ribbon. Recently i've been listening to a Kanye West song 

It's from Saints Row 3 so I blame that. Is an awesome song though


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

Dante's Inferno soundtrack


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 8, 2013)

I also like the music in Touhou even though I've never played it. Bad Apple is a good track.


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 8, 2013)

The Path (A New Beginning) by Gustavo Santoalla 
It's pretty cool for an instrumental.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 9, 2013)

This. My god, THIS.
And this too:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 9, 2013)

Kimi no kioku ( the ending song form Persona 3)


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 12, 2013)

Silent Hill has the best soundtrack of any video game series IMO. For me, Akira Yamaoka is just a musical genius and definitely is an inspiration to some of the music I make. Hell, some of the few songs I can play on guitar are from Silent Hill.
Shoutouts to Mega Man, Metroid, Tekken Tag, and MvC2.


----------

